
Ask HN: Tweetdeck but for keeping track of repos - leksak
I&#x27;m looking for a tool to get an overview of all the repositories I am working on. Preferably one that is capable of overseeing repositories from different hosts.<p>So, for instance. I want to colocate all of my repositories from Github, Bitbucket and Gitlab, in one UI experience.<p>Or is this something I have to build myself?
======
jobvandervoort
You can consider using mirroring with GitLab to have everything in a single
GitLab instance:
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.htm...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.html)

